# 48 spoke mountain bike wheel...



## hinybuder (May 2, 2008)

Hey everyone.

Ok, well... I need some help. I've been lookg for a set of FUNN 48x26 wheels with a regular front axle(not 20mm) with no results. I weigh 265lbs so I'm not worried about the weight of them. Does anyone have any suggestions on a good, stiff, strong wheelset? I guess it doesn't have to have 48 spokes, but I'm pretty rough on wheels. I'd like to keep it under $300 if possible. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

look for tandem wheels/hubs. most come in 48h.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

Why 48H? I am in your weight area code and ride 32h--36h. Handbuilt, of course.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

There's no reason why a well-built set of 36h wheels shouldn't hold up underneath you. Especially DH wheels, since weight doesn't matter...


----------



## beanfink (Nov 22, 2006)

Have you already bought and trashed a set of Azonic Outlaws?


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Halo SAS wheels are 36h front - 48h rear.

http://www.halorims.com/HaloNew/sas-wheels.html


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

hinybuder said:


> ... I weigh 265lbs so I'm not worried about the weight of them. Does anyone have any suggestions on a good, stiff, strong wheelset? ...under $300 if possible....


I bought my 210lbs weight lifting, wheel/freehub smashing 19 year old son these for less than $200 with shipping:
- Shimano 756 freehub is best low cost Shimano freehub
- Mavic 321 rims have eyelets and weigh 580gms with multi-channel design, really strong
- DT 2.0 spokes
- Only 32 hole rims, I can't find any low cost 36 hole, 26" wheels
- If he kills this rear wheel, I'll have to hand build him a 36 hole rear wheel:

http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=26


----------



## hinybuder (May 2, 2008)

Thanks!!! I appreciate all the responses. I haven't tried a set of the Azonics, but I will look into them. They look pretty sick... As far as 48 spokes.... I don't necessarily need the 48, but I have trashed a few wheelsets. Granted, they were Just XC wheels(Alex TD17, and Sunn Single track). I'll have to check out the Outlaws and the Halo's! Thanks again for your response!


----------



## miamic70 (Feb 26, 2008)

270lbs CrossMax XL (only 24 spokes  )on 2.4" Conti's no problems.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, best bang for your buck is the Azonics. The other set to consider is the set Transition bikes sells, they are heavy and pretty strong.

Have them retensioned after a few rides and you will be good to go.


----------



## beanfink (Nov 22, 2006)

*Another Option*

You _might _get good mileage out of a cheap wheelset built from Mavic EX rims, a generic 20mm front hub, and an XT rear hub.

Jenson has this one; the one I bought has EX325 rims instead and cost me more. 

With a wheelset like this, the XT rear hub is the weakest link. I rode my set for a couple of months (on a Heckler and then a Nomad), and eventually broke the axle AND the freehub. I had the axle replaced with a solid 10mm bolt-on.

The rims stayed true, but I don't jump or drop much. If you're into that, you may well need those 48-spoke Halo wheels. Any bike shop can order them for you from BTI.

I don't use my XT/Quanta/EX325 wheelset anymore. My current "light" wheelset is Hope Pro 2 hubs laced to Rhynolite rims, and my heavy wheelset is DT 440 hubs laced to EX729 rims. Both 36 spoke.


----------



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

The Halo SAS wheels are a great option, they can stand up to some serious puishment, I have been spending every weekend over the last couple months doing nothing but lift assisted DHing. At over 300 lbs I put the hurting on wheels and they are still perfectly true, they are heavier than pretty much any other wheelset you can buy though.

The front and rear hubs are both quite versatile, the front hub can be run as QR or 20mm TA the rear can go with 10mm TA, 12mm TA or even Saint.

You can pick 'em up from Ride This for a decent price.
http://www.ride-this.com/buy/Halo-SAS-Disc--rear-wheel/20400024/
http://www.ride-this.com/buy/Halo-SAS-Disc-Front-Wheel/30020002/


----------

